# Critique my horses conformation please!!



## futolympeventer327 (Mar 6, 2007)

He is 4 1/2 (5 in september) thoroughbred gelding 16.3 hands.


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

He's cute! I like his short back


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Nice butt picture! LOL! :lol:


----------



## futolympeventer327 (Mar 6, 2007)

anyone else please!!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

I like him, he's beautiful. Nicely proportioned. Good powerful hind quarters, conformation looks good. :wink: 

You going to use him for eventing?


----------



## futolympeventer327 (Mar 6, 2007)

yep we just placed 4th at our first training level event i'm so proud of him!!!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Aww fantastic! Well done both of you! :wink:


----------



## futolympeventer327 (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks!! I just noticed how he does a sporthorse in hand pose I definatly didn't teach him how to do that. Do they teach tb's to do that for auction? As far as I know he is tb, but we have no papers, tatoo or any other way to identify him. Thats what we were told by the lady who we got him from which was what she was told by the lady she got(rescued) from. 

Anyways I'm taking my C3 and I really need some bad conformation faults to discuss about him. Right now all I've got is the fact that his legs are long contributes to over reach injuries and pulling shoes, and he stands slightly over at the shoulder which inhibits his stride length and his tuck.

Help Please!!!


----------



## Frog (May 24, 2007)

It's very hard without the horse in front of me, but really he looks fairly well put together.

He lacks muscle tone and topline which makes his back look a little week to me, but I can see the potential. He's not too turned out behind, didn't have a front on piccy so can comment on front legs.

generally a nice boy!


----------



## NickieB (Jun 30, 2007)

The one thing that stands out to me is he's a little calf kneed and his neck angle is a little steeper than average. I wish I could see a front view of him head on, it looks from the side angle to the right that he may be toeing out in the front right, but I can't really tell. He also looks slightly sickle hocked from the side views, but without him being better squared up, I can't really tell either. So, I'm not saying that he is, but if you get a front on and one where he's squared up really well, I would be able to tell you whether or not for sure he is. All in all, I think he's a pretty boy, especially his head and hindquarters and congratulations on your placing with him!!


----------



## futolympeventer327 (Mar 6, 2007)

Yeah I don't know why I didn't take a front picture? MY mind works in strange ways...

Yes he is toed out in front more so on the right than the left. If you look very closely he is slightly knock kneed as well. Which fits his dorky personality I guess. 

He is actually not at all calf kneed if anything he is over at the knee. Which I'd rather have seeing as not many problems come from that except for being clumsy and having to work a bit harder to get off the forehand. 

He isn't actually sickle hocked either. If you square him up he has nice hindleg conformation, however he actually is butt high. That could be due to the fact that is he still growing though. He hit 17 hands in june these pictures were taken in april I think so it's a bit easier to see his conformation now that he's almost leveled up and can comfortably stand square without falling on his face!!

Thanks for your comments!


----------



## hsharp123 (Mar 22, 2007)

Yes futolympeventer327, they teach Tb's from a very young age to stand like that, i know as i have the privilege of being bitten and kicked whilst this training happens as i work for a flat racer breeder and importer at the mo, working with the yearlings, preping them for the autumn sales.

Elz x


----------



## Finn's Girl (Apr 2, 2007)

Very pretty shiny coat! :wink:


----------



## ~AUSSIE SHOWJUMPER~ (Jun 4, 2007)

Hi,

Defintally needs mucsel build up! Bum and topline. Can i tell you a tip that i use on my Showjumper babies in training. Because they are so little built - thoroughbreds- when they are little i shave the sides of their tails - not only does it look good and trendy it also makes their bum look heaps better! But youy will get their. Overall nice horse!

Cheers mate


----------



## joseylovesrain123 (May 23, 2007)

wow he's only 4 1/" and you already did a training show!!! cool, but i've heard jumping a horse while thei're still growing can damage their legs. just trying to get more opinions on jump training because i have a 3 year old "he'll be 4 in feb.". i love him to death and i dont want to hurt him.


----------



## futolympeventer327 (Mar 6, 2007)

yea it can but we made sure his knees were closed before competeing and working on hard ground


----------



## Punk pony (May 16, 2007)

joseylovesrain123 said:


> wow he's only 4 1/" and you already did a training show!!! cool, but i've heard jumping a horse while thei're still growing can damage their legs. just trying to get more opinions on jump training because i have a 3 year old "he'll be 4 in feb.". i love him to death and i dont want to hurt him.


a horse isnt fully developed until 5 so 4 1/2 isnt so bad but 3 can be harmfull yes. 
he is very stunning, a healthy looking coat! he looks like hes bubbling with potential. and good luck to you both!


----------



## Kyani (Apr 30, 2007)

I'd like to see a longer hip on a TB. He toes out, and he has a straight shoulder, but other than that he's a very nice horse! Does need more muscle, but I wouldn't worry at that age. He's nice and compact with lovely proportions and VERY nice legs.

Personally I wouldn't jump a horse younger than 5, 4 if I felt he was ready and the jumps were small, but no younger.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

I dont know what type of riding you do but hes got a great shoulder on him. He looks a little weak in the hip but I think that is because one back foot is in front of the other. Overall youve got a nice looking horse.


----------

